# Custom Hat Embroidery service? Recommendations please!



## mghostman82

SOS Need to find a company that does quality hat embroidery in Los Angeles for small private label. Recommendations please!


----------



## SpiritGirl

Sorry I can't help ya.. but just had to say..

UGH! Embroidery on hats!

Good Luck!


----------



## anges

I can ecommend you a Hong Kong' company—— Cap Manufacturers, Hat Factory, Custom Cap, Custom Hat, Custom Beanie - New Generation Headwear, they are professional hat manufacturer, they also do quality hat embroidery.

best wish you!


----------



## 204KK

migdigitizing said:


> I can recommend you my company migdigitizing.com ! we are dubai based and everything is quality based !
> 
> Thanks


He is looking for a embroidery service not a digitizing service.
That Hong Kong based company looks good, I will try it out and post in near future how they are


----------



## binki

Go downtown to the fashion district. There are about 1000 companies down there that can probably help you out.


----------



## anges

Must in Los Angeles? I know a company in Hong Kong.New Generation is a professional Custom Headwear Manufacturer in Hong Kong, You can go to know about it.Also includes some Embroidery.


----------



## JP777

Califame in Carson 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## norton169

you may find some supplier at China,that price not high


----------



## sandhopper2

I can do short runs as I only have a single head machine , let me know what you have and I can give you a price and time frame
Local Norwalk Ca 90650 
Larry


----------



## montu

Are there any embroidery compmaies that are
In N.C.? Or just any copmpanies At all?


----------



## selzler

Why are so many people so fast at sending the job out of the country. Supporting more places that mistreat the help and let there buildings go bad that way more people can get killed when another building falls down.


----------



## mghostman82

Did you ever try that hong kong hat Mfg? if so how was it?


----------



## mghostman82

204KK said:


> He is looking for a embroidery service not a digitizing service.
> That Hong Kong based company looks good, I will try it out and post in near future how they are


did you try that MFG? how was it?


----------

